# Just for fun...Home systems



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just for fun I thought I'd show some of the stereo/home theater systems I have. As you can see, I love my audio and I have decent systems everywhere lol. 

I'd love to see what kinds of systems everyone else has as well, so feel free to post pics of yours as well! 

I just bought a house a couple of months ago so we still don't have a ton of furniture in it but slowly it's getting there. Don't mind the wiring, I'll be cleaning it up all later.

Upstairs I have my game room. It's small at only 10x12 but it's enough for what I need. All the rooms are small so I don't need a ton of power and just run receivers to power my speakers. 

In my game room I have the following:

49" LG 1080p LED tv
Yamaha HTR-5063 Receiver
(4) Polk Audio RTi-100's (love old school real wood speakers!)
Polk CSi30 Center Channel
Polk PSW-10 10" powered subwoofer
Xbox One
Direct TV receiver
Some extra's: (2) auto recliners, dark faux wood shades, wireless charger for my Galaxy S6 Edge and Aux cables to the small table near the recliners. Soon, I'll add a mini fridge next to the rear right surround speaker.


































































Next the office. It's a very simple setup but sounds pretty good, I've had these PC speakers for years and I've enjoyed them. Later I might make a move to the Emotiva Airmotiv 5S's.

LG 32" LCD Smart TV
Logitech Z623 PC speakers
Fiio Monte Blanc DAC/headphone amp
Denon AH-D600 Headphones


















And finally the living room. 

Sony LED 60" Smart tv 
Denon AVR-X3000 Receiver
Athena S3/P3 combo speakers w/ built in 10" subs
Athena C1 Center Channel
Polk OWM3 surround sound speakers
Direct TV receiver
Cloud couches (super comfortable)!

I have the S2/P2 combo floor standing speakers with built in 8" subs but the wife said it was too much speaker for the living room (she's no fun) so they'll probably go in the other living room once I get that up and going. 

So that's just a few of the systems I have at the moment. Best part is that all the speakers I was actually able to buy off of craigslist for great prices! So post what you got or leave comments/suggestions. Thanks


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/151314-what-your-home-setup-3.html


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a little 2 channel rig I put together over about a year. The speakers are French Polished, the Everclear bottle (used in finishing) is to show the finish. I either built, bought used, or bought broken and fixed all the components. The Parasound Halo amp was broken and I got it fixed by Parasound on the cheap. The preamp, also Halo, was bought used. The CD player, a Denon DVD-2810, was bought used and broken for $75 and a $15 laser assembly brought it back to life. I've since added a Parasound ZDac, and am in process of ading a sub with a JL 10W7 I got for free, a Behringer DCX 2496 I got for free, and a QSC amp I picked up for $100. Also, I've since finished the stands in black.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

to the op, I love that older Athena gear, really under rated stuff and I miss mine.

living in a 1 bedroom apt doesn't give me much room to spread out, but what I have is this.

livingroom/studio
sansui au217 integratedamp powering quested vs series passive 3 way monitors that were a custom build for a studio in la who didn't pay for them..eight plus 3 plus 1 and sound amazing!

usually I run this without a sub because its flat to 40 and a little below but sometimes I add a single ported eighteen powered through a jbl dsc260 system controller and crest vs4801..neighbors upstairs are new and less cool so out of respect this doesn't happen much.

bedroom is a pair of speakers each with two vifa 6.5 drivers and a huge ev tweeter..not horn but real old studio monitor tweeter, passively crossed with slightly modified Dayton 2khz crossovers. This is powered by a sony fet amp from the late 70s, whose model escapes me.

lots of other audio gear everywhere, cdjs, mixers, a whole stack of coaxial 12 stage monitors I want to sell, crown amps in racks..i'm a bit of a pro audio horder.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

diamondjoequimby said:


> This is a little 2 channel rig I put together over about a year. The speakers are French Polished, the Everclear bottle (used in finishing) is to show the finish. I either built, bought used, or bought broken and fixed all the components. The Parasound Halo amp was broken and I got it fixed by Parasound on the cheap. The preamp, also Halo, was bought used. The CD player, a Denon DVD-2810, was bought used and broken for $75 and a $15 laser assembly brought it back to life. I've since added a Parasound ZDac, and am in process of ading a sub with a JL 10W7 I got for free, a Behringer DCX 2496 I got for free, and a QSC amp I picked up for $100. Also, I've since finished the stands in black.


Drool! I'd really like to step up to a great reference stereo setup like you have to compare and help me with my car audio. That's why I was thinking of going the emotiva 5s route and their stereo dac but I'm not too familiar with home audio, so something like that seems a little easier to set up.



Lycancatt said:


> to the op, I love that older Athena gear, really under rated stuff and I miss mine.
> 
> living in a 1 bedroom apt doesn't give me much room to spread out, but what I have is this.
> 
> ...


An 18 ported? Haha that's crazy. 

Yeah I'm really happy with the Athena gear and love how you can configure them multiple ways. I just feel like they'd really shine if they were amped but I have the same problem living in a townhouse and to be honest they're plenty loud off the receiver. I just know I'm missing out with some good clean power.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll play, though I have only one system, and a far too small TV set, but it is a Plasma.








No, that is not a centre speaker beneath the TV nor a subwoofer . Just a test box used for the arrays.









Home build speakers, corrected with FIR filters trough a workstation, running JRiver Media Center, also connected to the TV for movies.
Audio connected with optical out on Asus Sonar Essence ST to Musical Fidelity M1 DAC, feeding the Pioneer A757 Mark II amp.
Video trough HDMI to the Panasonic TV from my Nvidia Quadro K2000 with the excellent help of Mad-VR.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

^ Bar, successfully raised and gauntlet laid down Sir.  I got nothin' hehe

Got a dream though.. Someday. Try my hand at building some SEAS Thor's. Let the existing engineering stand and simply be the assembler, to get my feet wet. If they're smokin' good, maybe a 5.1 setup of the same.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Those line arrays are crazy! How's the bass response with them. I assume with so many speakers it can dig down decently low?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

beerdrnkr said:


> Those line arrays are crazy! How's the bass response with them. I assume with so many speakers it can dig down decently low?


You could say it digs down deep:








Measured from both speakers playing at listening spot.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

My garage shop table, powered by a Victor power supply, a Phoenix Gold Tantrum 400.4 powering 2 6.5 pioneers, and an Orion XTR PRO 12" subwoofer. A Kenwood Exceleon runs the show.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Built a couple of front mains for fun over the past couple of weekends. I still need to finish them off but so far I like the sound. Simple 3-way built with spare drivers and parts I had sitting collecting dust. Passives were redone to change crossover points and alignment.

Lots of waste!









Dry mockup of the parts.


















Integrated port.









Partway through assembly of the first one.


















Working on the baffle.


















Almost done!









Waiting on a couple of parts to complete this before I can do the finish. Used a set of Melodic Acoustic Intimid8rs for woofer duty, Audible Physics RAM3 for mids and Infinity Emit-R tweeters. Crossover is centered at 550/4500 with a butterworth alignment.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Nice job HiloDB! great precision. (have always loved those smooth tweets)
Also WesaySo...wow!

All my stuff is plug and play, so I'll pass 
(I did the wiring in the walls if that counts for anything!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this is my in-progress HT. the framing is for the false wall that will hide the speakers.














Fronts are JBL Pro Cinema speakers from a closed down theater in town. Running 2-way active across the front L/C/R with some crown amps powering them. Fronts are made of JBL 2035PHL 15" Woofers and JBL 2446J/2380A Compression Drivers/Horns. Rears are 8330A. Subs are (2) SI HT18's which will soon be joined by another set of undetermined subs to smooth out the response in the room as needed. 


Here's a picture of the 15's in their 4 cubic foot enclosures, tuned to around 55hz:










and the equipment rack I made a while back from 2x4's and perforated steel strips bought from Lowe's:












I'm slooooowly finishing out the front wall. Once that happens I'll build the rear seat platform. I've got (2) Rane RPM88's I'm hoping I won't need (the crowns' DSP is being used currently to split the signal on the 2-way mains but if needed I'll use the Ranes for that job and all EQ/TA/Levels work.



One thing is for sure, this setup gets to levels that are just downright unsafe. I mean that with all sincerity.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

HiloDB1 said:


> Built a couple of front mains for fun over the past couple of weekends. I still need to finish them off but so far I like the sound. Simple 3-way built with spare drivers and parts I had sitting collecting dust. Passives were redone to change crossover points and alignment.
> 
> Lots of waste!
> 
> ...


I wish I had your skills. Nothing but fully built speakers for me! Lol


ErinH said:


> this is my in-progress HT. the framing is for the false wall that will hide the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool. It'd be awesome to listen to your setup. If I had a room that size I would definitely go a lot crazier but not at the level you're at. Lol. I think the only other upgrade I'm willing to do in my game room is maybe a projector setup and nicer receiver with more power.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been working on a headphone / 2 channel rig recently as well. 

Auralic Aries, Vega, Taurus, Naim NAP100, Aerial Acoustics Model 6, Sunfire / Carver sub, Fostex TH900.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, some incredible stuff so far. 

I have to take some pics of my new stuff, but I'm currently running a pair of Frugal Horn MK3s with Mark Audio Alpair 7.3s for stereo/HT duty and a Dayton HO 12 for sub duty (soon to be powered by a Crown XLS1000  ). 

I've been delving into the full range arena lately and it's been pretty fun. I've seen wesayso's awesome line array over at diyaudio.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much to show because my media room is dark and so are the in-wall speakers but I have an Optoma 3D-capable projector, 84" Elite Screen, Solus in-wall and in-ceiling speakers, Onkyo receiver, Sony 3D-capable Blu-Ray player, iNuke 6000 DSP, and two HST-11's in a dual opposed configuration. 

Room with the light on and door open:









DO HST-11 enclosure first finished sitting near the corner. Subwoofer now sits in the middle of the front wall for better room optimzation and wire is ran in the wall, not out in the floor like the picture:









Subwoofers running hot on purpose for measurements with one band of EQ:









Crazy track that someone gave me at AXPONA meausred with SpecLab. Very solid output down to 4 Hz.  :









And a more current measurement with new color scheme and settings. This capture is of a scene in Jupiter Ascending. Not a good movie IMO but it has killer bass!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I've been working on a headphone / 2 channel rig recently as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Auralic Aries, Vega, Taurus, Naim NAP100, Aerial Acoustics Model 6, Sunfire / Carver sub, Fostex TH900.



Looking good! On a side note, the black sanus rack I have like that one I was able to clean up good. Took some windshield glass cleaner to the shelves which did well. I really should sell it but that shot is making want to find a use for it now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

